# Sunset @ Steveston Richmond BC



## mocha5dm3 (Jun 5, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ftz030a5b29ximi/3L6C2091.JPG


----------



## squarebox (Jun 5, 2012)

Great shot. I love how the boats line and draw your attention to the sunset.


----------



## rwmson (Jun 6, 2012)

I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## preppyak (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice shot, the lines working to the middle with the boats are nice. 

Only thing I might do differently (and this would depend entirely on how the boats were arranged) would be to put the horizon higher in the frame, closer to the rule of thirds line. That would let the reflections occupy the lower half, and you'd have less blank space at the top...but, it would also probably cut off the one boat, which might not work. It would depend on the boats and where you could set up the camera, which isn't always as convenient on a dock.


----------



## mocha5dm3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Preppak,

I see your point, I was on the dock and the only way to get more water/reflection coverage is to lower the tripod, but the metal fence will get into the scene.

Mocha


----------

